# The Strange Magic of: Danielia Cotton



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"Local Girl Makes Good!" Not far from our previous home lies the village of Hopewell NJ. The greater Hopewell area gained international notoriety back in the 1930s as the home of Charles Lindbergh and the site of the kidnapping and death of the Lindbergh's toddler son. But Hopewell also has the distinction of being the hometown of Danielia Cotton, a singer/songwriter of both intimate and anthemic rock, sometimes with a bluesy or country tang. As a girl of color growing up in an overwhelmingly white community, Cotton absorbed an eclectic mix of popular musics that resulted in her own distinctive oeuvre. Nikola's posting of some songs by Brandi Carlile, whose music somewhat reminds me of Danielia Cotton, triggered this post.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is a shy, subdued Danielia Cotton singing quietly but warningly of a _Devil in Disguise_......


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I've never heard of her before ~ but this is _good_ stuff! Love her voice ... & she sure has a strong Janis vibe coming through that Devil song, doesn't she!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Danielia has a Wikipedia entry (who doesn't?) and a number of albums under her belt. Every now and then she returns to Hopewell and gives a little concert in the gazebo in the town park. Hopewell lives on as the Small White Town of her first album, and the town is proud of her. As an aside, on some of her more up-tempo songs, vocally she bears an uncanny resemblance to Steve Marriott of Humble Pie of yesteryear. Here's another rave-up, _Make U Move_.


----------

